

Were the Teen Choice Awards rigged? - josh-wrale
http://entertainthis.usatoday.com/2014/08/11/teen-choice-awards-rigged/

======
duncan_bayne
What a wonderful life lesson for teenagers to learn, with broad applicability
to politics and corporate culture. With luck they'll remember this, and
generalise it.

